# The night is dead still because you are so far away



## imbay

Can you help to translate this sentence please 
" The night is dead still because you are so far away, show me your smile and take me to  your dream with you "

Thank you

Bay


----------



## Kraus

Here's my try (but wait for the natives): "Noaptea este încă monotonă pentru că eşti aşa de departe, arată-mi zîmbetul tău şi du-mă cu tine în visul tău".


----------



## parakseno

I must confess Kraus' translation is very good.

My only remark is that I think "dead still" goes toghether as an epithet ("still" is used as an adjective here) otherwise I guess it would've been "The night is still dead" ("Noaptea e încă moartă"). Since it's a rather poetical phrase, I'd use the Romanian word for "dead", "moartă" in this case as the noun is feminine.
Now, I'd render "dead still" as "încremenită, moartă" (as an enumeration). It's not a perfect translation but I think it passes on the original feeling. Otherwise you can use just "moartă" to render "dead still".

So, here is my try:
"The night is dead still because you are so far away, show me your smile and take me to  your dream with you"
"Noaptea este încremenită, moartă pentru că eşti atât de departe; zâmbeşte-mi şi du-mă cu tine în visul tău."


----------



## Kraus

Mulţumesc frumos Parakseno şi pentru corectări!


----------



## parakseno

As I said before, your translation is very good... I don't think it's a matter of mistakes but rather... of a different point of view.


----------



## imbay

Multumesc 

Bay


----------

